# Adding another wireless genie receiver



## Program2 (Dec 11, 2016)

My daughter is getting a TV for her room for Christmas. I need to add another wireless Genie receiver (the others in the house are all C41W-500s) for her. What I do not want to do is get locked in to another 2 year contract with DirecTV. 

Am I able to buy a new receiver off eBay or some other site and connect it to our system? I get that I'll be stuck paying another $7, but will that suck me into another 2 years with DirecTV?

I have seen opinions on what the outcome would be that are all over the board (from D* saying they won't activate, to locking me in to a 2 year deal to me just adding it and not even having to call to activate) so I am coming to the people I know will know what's up.

Thanks!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Move one of your other wireless minis to her room. 

Or maybe, get her a TV with RVU? does that add to one's contract?


----------



## Program2 (Dec 11, 2016)

Can't move a receiver without my son wondering why I took his receiver and gave it to his sister 

TV is bought, Samsung Smart TV -- no RVU.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Unless you truly find an OWNED C41W, there is no way to avoid the 2 year contract with DIRECTV. The only solution to avoid the contract is to get an RVU TV but of course this wont be wireless. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Program2 said:


> Can't move a receiver without my son wondering why I took his receiver and gave it to his sister
> 
> TV is bought, Samsung Smart TV -- no RVU.


How many tvs and can any of them be Wired easily? I'd shift things around to make this work well. Heck you can get a h25 owned online maybe for one tv and move one of the wireless units elsewhere to your sons room.

In fact what is your total setup. You may not want another client anyway if you already have three.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Program2 said:


> Can't move a receiver without my son wondering why I took his receiver and gave it to his sister
> 
> TV is bought, Samsung Smart TV -- no RVU.


How big is it? Might be worth looking for a different RVU capable tv and exchanging it. Especially if it gives you an excuse for a larger tv for you and giving her a new to her but not new to the house TV. Its an option.... Just sayin...


----------



## Program2 (Dec 11, 2016)

To close the loop here, I just spoke to DirecTV and they gave me the Genie for free (including next day shipping) and just tacked it on to my existing contract, which has a year remaining.

DirecTV, of all the 'utility' companies I deal with have always done me right. Helps I've been with them 15 years I guess.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The gave you another Genie or another wireless client? 

Either way, don't think DIRECTV is being generous, all self installed equipment comes with one year commit. Tech installed equipment comes with two years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

